# Neue Filem nicht mehr so gut?



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen

Die letzte DVD die ich gekauft habe war vom Film Inception den ich ganz gut fand. Aber alle Filme die danach erschienen sind reizen mich nicht wirklich.
Ich steh auf gute Dramas, Gladiator habe ich schon oft gesehen und würde denn immer wieder sehen weil die Story einfach gut ist.
Vor kurzem lief auf Kabel1 "Plattfuss in Afrika" mit Bud Spencer und obwohl der Film sehr alt ist, hat der einfach was Spezielles was den ganzen Film gut macht. Nicht alle Filme in denen Bud Spencer mitgespielt hat gefallen mir aber das ist einer der mir recht gut gefällt.

Es kommt mir so vor als ob alle neuen Filem nur noch auf gute Animationen aufbauen und billige Story erzählen. Avatar soll angeblich einer der erfolgreichsten Filme sein was jedoch nur auf den höheren Preis der Kino Eintritskarte beruht. Ich finde Avatar einafch langweilig, die Story war schon im Voraus zu erraten und dann wird ein Film langweilig für mich.

Eure Meinung, haben Filme an guter Story eingebüsst und Atmosphöre?


----------



## The_GTS (7. Mai 2012)

Also ich sehe es Teils Teils. Alte Filme/Serien sind sehrgut. Deren heutigen nachfolger (falls es welche gibt) sind aber auch nicht von schlechten eltern.
Das Fand ich z.B. bei Knight Rider so. In meinen Augen ist es so, das Filme aus der mitte des Letzten Jahrzehnts schlecht sind, gutes beispiel: The Fast and The Furious Tokio Drift. Der war einfach nur Langweilig, was man von den anderen 4 Teilen garnicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2012)

The Fast and The Furious Tokio Drift habe ich auch gesehen und fand den auch nicht so gut, 4 und 5 muss ich mir noch kaufen aber die ersten 2 waren deutlich besser.

Bei den Simpsons finde ich war es früher besser als Heute und King of Queens sind immer noch gut aber es werden keine neuen Folgen mehr produziert also sind es immer die alten Folgen.


----------



## Hänschen (7. Mai 2012)

Die Filme früher mussten jahrelang unterhalten und sich auch lange gut auf Speichermedien verkaufen.

Die Filme heute dagegen scheinen mir etwas kurzweilig ausgelegt zu sein, mit etlichen Folgefilmen dahinter im Jahrestakt.


----------



## derP4computer (7. Mai 2012)

[x] Merke keinen Unterschied
Das kann man so und so sehen, was ist ein alter Film (Der letzte Countdown) und was ein neuer (Top Gun) oder kinofrisch (Battleship,  Avengers)?
Alle vier sind klasse!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (7. Mai 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Die letzte DVD die ich gekauft habe war vom Film Inception den ich ganz gut fand. Aber alle Filme die danach erschienen sind reizen mich nicht wirklich.
> Ich steh auf gute Dramas, Gladiator habe ich schon oft gesehen und würde denn immer wieder sehen weil die Story einfach gut ist.
> ...



[x]_ Die älteren Filme sind besser

_Das obige hätte in etwa auch ich schreiben können_. _Meine letzte gekaufte DVD war auch Inception_._ Irgendwie reizen mich die ganzen Neuerscheinungen so gut wie gar nicht. Da ich ja u.a. auch DVD's verkaufe, bekomme ich sehr gut mit was es da an Neuem so gibt. Meist sind das entweder Heulschmonzetten wo am Ende einer stirbt (Cover meist in weiß gehalten inkl. Mann + Frau händchenhaltend), der typische Ami-Pathos Actionkracher mit coolen Sprüchen, zig Explosionen und dem durchtrainierten Oberheinz mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht stets grimmig dreinblickend etc., oder der 5 millionste Zombiefilm of the Dead. Das ist so gääähn... 

Die letzten neueren richtig guten Filme sind für mich eben Inception, Departed, The Book of Eli und No Country for Old Men. Und selbst das ist auch teils schon wieder ein paar Tage her. Ich merke bei mir selbst immer wieder, dass die alten Eisen halt einfach mehr Substanz, schauspielerisches Können und Einfallsreichtum bieten, was mir bei den neuen irgendwie fehlt. Mag zwar alles Geschmackssache sein, aber fakt ist, dass es "früher" nicht so viele technische Möglichkeiten für diese ganze Effekthascherei gab. So mussten die Schauspieler mit ihrem Können zeigen was aus dem Film zu machen ist - seien es Mimik, Gestik, Ausdrucksweise oder einfach nur Authenzität.

Wenn ich nur an Transformers oder 2012 denke bekomme ich Gänsehaut. Da schaue ich lieber zum 20. mal Das Boot, Die Unbestechlichen, Der Pate, Dirty Harry oder eben Vier Fäuste gegen Rio.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2012)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Die Filme früher mussten jahrelang unterhalten und sich auch lange gut auf Speichermedien verkaufen.
> 
> Die Filme heute dagegen scheinen mir etwas kurzweilig ausgelegt zu sein, mit etlichen Folgefilmen dahinter im Jahrestakt.


 
So ist es doch irgendwie auch, merke es bei den Liebesfilmen besonders gut. Obwohl ich keine Liebesfilem schaue weil die mir zu langweilig sind, an dern Werbungen merke ich das es immer das gleiche ist nur eine andere Reihenfolge der Geschichte.



derP4computer schrieb:


> [x] Merke keinen Unterschied
> Das kann man so und so sehen, was ist ein alter Film (Der letzte Countdown) und was ein neuer (Top Gun) oder kinofrisch (Battleship,  Avengers)?
> Alle vier sind klasse!


 
Natürlich ist es Geschmackssache ob jemandem ein Filem gefällt oder nicht. Avengers reizt mich überhaupt nicht und irgendwie ist es einfach nur noch um Geld zu machen. Alle Helden die da vorkomen hatten schon einen eigenen Film und jetzt sind einfach alle zusammen in einem Film. Spricht mich einfach nicht an.



h.101 schrieb:


> [x]_ Die älteren Filme sind besser
> 
> _Das obige hätte in etwa auch ich schreiben können_. _Meine letzte gekaufte DVD war auch Inception_._ Irgendwie reizen mich die ganzen Neuerscheinungen so gut wie gar nicht. Da ich ja u.a. auch DVD's verkaufe, bekomme ich sehr gut mit was es da an Neuem so gibt. Meist sind das entweder Heulschmonzetten wo am Ende einer stirbt (Cover meist in weiß gehalten inkl. Mann + Frau händchenhaltend), der typische Ami-Pathos Actionkracher mit coolen Sprüchen, zig Explosionen und dem durchtrainierten Oberheinz mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht stets grimmig dreinblickend etc., oder der 5 millionste Zombiefilm of the Dead. Das ist so gääähn...
> 
> ...


 
Vier Fäuste gegen Rio ist auch toll, da hast du schon recht das die Schauspieler früher mehr können mussten.  Bei der Oscarverleihung bekommmt auch kein Film mehr so wirklich viel Oscars, mehr als 4 oder 5 schafft selten ein Film mehr, schade.

Liegt aber vielleicht auch an den Schauspielern, die meisten sind nunmal schon etwas älter und können nicht mehr Schauspielen weil die es nicht mehr körperlich aushalten, ist übrigens anstrengender als die meisten glauben. Bruce Willis, Bud Spencer, Terrence Hill, Will Smith, Clint Eastwod, das sind Schauspieler die nicht wirklich noch in Filemn mitspielen aber einfach gut sind. Ausser Will Smith, er spielt noch in MIB 3 mit, hoffe der Film wird gut und behält den Humor von den beiden ersten Filmen.


----------



## Gatsch (7. Mai 2012)

ich finde das die meisten neuen filme nur noch aufs gleiche konzept aufgebaut sind

bei den meisten geschichten kann man schon im vorraus sagen was passiert



fast&Furious finde ich teil 1,2,4  gut  (ab besten ist immer noch teil 1)
teil 5 is so ne naja geschichte
und tokio drift (finde ich) passt einfach nicht von der storry rein


----------



## troppa (7. Mai 2012)

[X] _Ja finde die älteren Filme genau so gut wie die neuen_


Meine Blurays nach Inception waren The American, Moon, Tron 2, Priest und Sucker Punch. Die fand ich alle nicht schlecht... 



Von Fast & Furious fand ich den 4ten langweilig.


----------

